# Power Of Attorney



## candy81 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi All,

I am a UK citizen living in the US (CA). I currently own a property in London which I am hoping to sell in the near future. For this to happen I need to transfer power of attorney to my mother to sign documents, etc in my absence.

My question is, can I set up a power of attorney here in the US (when she next visits) which will be valid to use in the UK?

I would be grateful for any information.

Cheers,

candy81


----------

